# Orry or Aly



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Can people tell me which of these two lines of great dogs 
*Aly vom Vordersteinwald
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=17905

*Orry von haus Antverpa.And son Querry.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=108709

Is there favourite and why and any particular traits these lines throw is of particular interest to me.Both are in the pedigree of a lot of good dogs but who was the better stud(producer).

At first glance which stood out to me was Aly's sires side which has a few generations of dogs whose names get thrown around alot???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How long have those dogs been dead ? How far back would they be in the pedigree ?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think aly comes 2nd after asko von der lutter if you are talking about the number of progeny in Top level competitons. I like the antverpa line cos of the tiekerhook blood from steffi, when tiekerhook females are outcrossed to some lines they produce some very wonderful progeny. Both dogs are good IMO but i doubt you can get semen especially from Aly.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys i know they are both long gone but i just see these dogs along with fero and troll coming up over and over again and wonder who was the best producer of the two or which dog really stamped his name on his offspring.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

all those dogs were good and all have been long gone.

They didn't just "stamp it" but they nailed it like a stake through the heart.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Off the top of my head I think Aly was an awesome hip producer, one of the best. He was a smaller dog I think as well. But its been years since I looked at German Shepherds. 
From what I was told Orry was 100% sport dog, but a darn good one. He won multiple world championships with multiple handlers.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks chris thats the kind of info im looking for.

Im kind of surprised with the gsd that there doesnt seem to be records of what dogs have produced kept or am i looking in the wrong places???Many other breeds can tell you exactly how many champs what they accomplished and so on.

The ROM status on some breeds is something im surprised at least the showline people have not picked up on for some extra letters behind there dogs names.


----------

